
Ask HN: If you're a remote worker, what tools do you use? - kavita_sam
Where do you work?
What tools does your employer expect you to use? Slack, JIRA, etc. or any employee monitoring tools?
======
davismwfl
I have worked remote for a lot of years. Tools will differ based on employer
and on what you are doing mainly.

Slack is the norm for communication and JIRA is common for project planning,
defect management etc. But to me the tools are secondary to the environment
you try to setup for yourself.

I feel strongly you need to have a place where you can isolate yourself from
distractions if you work out of your house. So whether it is you setup a
corner of a room or dedicate a whole room it doesn't matter but you have to
remove things you know will distract you. For me, I have family and people
around the house 90% of the time, so I have a dedicated office, that is setup
as an office would be at work. This helps me separate work from home, and lets
me close a door if I need to for noise or just privacy etc.

I also will from time to time go to a co-working space or just head to Panera
Bread or someplace similar. I do that just cause it is nice to be in a
different space sometimes and honestly can help kickstart me when I get stuck
or distracted.

As for my office too, I have an electric standup desk and I have a tall office
chair to go with it so I can stand, sit and play with the height of either. I
also built a workstation on one wall for dedicated tasks because I also do
some hardware work, so I have a place to solder, a place for my oscilloscope,
power supplies and parts storage etc. Just lets me stay organized and focused.

